# Australians have a right to be bigots



## Vikrant (Mar 24, 2014)

Unbelievable! Watch it for yourself. BTW, it is not coming from an ordinary Australian; it is coming from their Attorney General. 

---

Attorney-General George Brandis: 'People do have a right to be bigots'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 24, 2014)

In terms of political free speech, I agree that hateful speech should be as protected as any political speech.  Despicable as sawbriars' hatred and speech toward blacks and jews, I support his right to use it, knowing full well that if his kind took over, they would censor everyone with whom they disagree.


"Asked in the House of Representatives about Senator Brandis' comments, Prime Minister Tony Abbott said it was ''in the nature of free speech that sometimes some people will not like it''.

''I don't like what members opposite say ... [but] I fully accept their right to say it,'' Mr Abbott said."

Read more: Attorney-General George Brandis: 'People do have a right to be bigots'


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 24, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Australians have a right to be bigots


So do Americans.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 24, 2014)

There are some people in this country who support their own right to free speech, but wish to silence the free speech of others.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 25, 2014)

Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 26, 2014)

The Racial Discrimination Act's section 18C makes it unlawful to &#8220;offend, insult, humiliate or intimidate&#8221; a person or group because of their &#8220;race, colour or national or ethnic origin&#8221; but the law is rarely enforced in Australia and amending it would make no practical difference. Racial intimidation as we often see as racist attacks on public transport will still be illegal under the draft proposal unveiled by the attorney general, while making it legal to make political comments on race in a reasonable manner without fear of prosecution. The general lack of PC can be observed in Australian society but the Bolt case was widely seen as an attack on freedom of expression as anyone should be able to say "light-skinned Aboriginal people" without being prosecuted and the act would be strengthened to prevent further bus attacks in urban areas, which have become endemic in recent years.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nv3DA8K13Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nv3DA8K13Q[/ame]



> Brandis is seeking to keep the existing provision that makes it an offence to intimidate, but to narrow the definition to &#8220;intimidate means to cause fear of physical harm&#8221;. &#8220;To intimidate a person is to cause them to be fearful,&#8221; Brandis said. &#8220;That is an entirely different state of mind. *People are right to go about their daily lives free of fear, including fear borne of intimidation because of their race, or colour, or national or ethnic origin*.&#8221; The changes repeal 18B, C, D and E. They significantly widen the exemptions under 18D, removing the provisions that require public debate to be done &#8220;reasonably&#8221; and in &#8220;good faith&#8221;. Brandis said *the overall changes would strengthen the act by including vilification as an offence*. &#8220;One of the misconceptions in this debate is that the Racial Discrimination Act prohibits racial vilification. It does not,&#8221; Brandis said.
> Racial Discrimination Act changes to include offence of vilification | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Tank (Mar 26, 2014)

Bigot is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## FlemishMaster (Mar 26, 2014)

Freedom of speech does include the freedom to insult, offend, etc. And obviously it does include the right to express bigoted opinions or views.
As for the right of people to be bigots, unless you favour some sort of thought-police obviously people have a right to be bigots. People can't be prosecuted for what they are, only for what they do (if what they do is against the law).


----------



## bianco (Mar 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> In terms of political free speech, I agree that hateful speech should be as protected as any political speech.  Despicable as sawbriars' hatred and speech toward blacks and jews, I support his right to use it, knowing full well that if his kind took over, they would censor everyone with whom they disagree.
> 
> 
> "Asked in the House of Representatives about Senator Brandis' comments, Prime Minister Tony Abbott said it was ''in the nature of free speech that sometimes some people will not like it''.
> ...




Exactly.

There are of course still the civil courts and the 1975 Anti Discrimination Act, and the 1975 [anti]Racism Act...so it won't be open slather, just say whatever you like to or about whomever you like.


----------



## bianco (Mar 31, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.



Here ya go, in the top video;

Attorney-General George Brandis: 'People do have a right to be bigots'

Senator Nova Peris - NT...Native Australian. 

In the scheme of things there are very few Native Australians of mixed race in Australia...and even less 'full-blood' Native Australians.

Most full-blood Native Australians live in remote areas, living their own culture and speaking their own languages. Some of the kids and adults speak english, some do not.
Becoming a politician and sitting in the parliament, with all that entails, doesn't seem to be their first choice lifestyle.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYUvAVdMsik [/ame]
Slim Dusty -- Plains of Peppimenarti. .


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwIkkzhWWeo [/ame]
Aboriginal children singing a Tiwi song, north Australia .


The future;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdlr8Ewnsvs [/ame]
Living Black: S18 Ep8 - Kormilda College .


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na4F_H2CaDE [/ame]
A Day In The Life of A Boarder - Kormilda College .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 31, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.



Ever been to the United States?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 5, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.



As soon as they work to better themselves. Can you name any real civilization that was built pre-European in that land? Think about it and answer the question.

No one owes anyone a fucking living.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 5, 2014)

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.
> ...



Exactly, They want to be hunter gathers that don't advance! Why spill billions into doing something they don't want? Who's the real bigot!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 7, 2014)

White Australians are not being shy about practicing their rights to be a bigot. People of color get harassed on public transportation, supermarket, job interviews and while conducting day to day essential transactions. It is not easy being a person of color in Australia. 

---

It is being harassed on public transport, constantly being asked, ''Where are you from?'' when you've lived here most of your life, not getting a job interview because of your Middle Eastern-sounding name, or missing out on a rental property because of your skin colour.
This is how racism looks in Australia today - and it is becoming increasingly prevalent.
The latest Mapping Social Cohesion survey by the Scanlon Foundation found 19 per cent of Australians were discriminated against because of their skin colour, ethnic origin or religious beliefs last year - up from 12 per cent in 2012. It was the highest level since the survey began in 2007.


Read more: Racism on the rise in Australia: migrants report cultural shift


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 7, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Australia needs to get its act together. There is just way too much bigotry over there. Also only lord know when they are going to address the grievances of native Australians who have been turned into destitute in their own country. I have yet to see a single native Australian being represented in Australian government in a significant capacity. Instead of fixing the bigotry, Australian officials are justifying their heinous ways. It is so wrong.
> ...



Here is an article which lists top five crimes against humanity committed by Australia. Anyone who has heart will be disturbed by this but not Australians I guess. They think they have right to be bigots. Bizarre! BTW, this is a country which sits on human rights panel in the United Nations. That should tell you how messed up the United Nations is. But that is a different topic. 

---

The Black Wars
Hark back to the days when the first boats arrived, well, not the first but the ones we now see as the first. From the early 1820s to mid-1830s, more than 1000 Indigenous Tasmanians were massacred by colonialists on what was then called Van Dieman&#8217;s land and by the mid-1830s the surviving Aboriginal Tasmanians were relocated and officially declared &#8216;extinct&#8217; by the Tasmanian Government in 1876 with the death of Trugernanner. The result? One of the earliest recorded acts of genocide, still yet to be formally recognised with naught a memorial in sight to commemorate the victims. 

The best bit? This was just the start of what would become a series of massacres not just of Indigenous Australians but a bunch of other non-whities including the 1861 anti-Chinese Lambing Flat Riots.

The White Australia Policy
Not really an act but a blanket for all the racist acts during this time, the White Australia Policy cemented itself in national history with the Immigration Restriction Act in 1901, and held steady well into the 20th century. From picking and choosing which immigrants to let in to that ol&#8217; doozy of Yellow Peril fear, if there&#8217;s anything to learn from this white period, it&#8217;s how easily Australians forget their past. Remember the days when Jewish immigrants weren&#8217;t crash hot and everybody hated those pesky Italians? Fear not all those Afghani and Sri Lankan asylum seekers, in a few years Aussies will be targeting another minority.

Officially being put to rest with the Racial Discrimination Act of 1975, the White Australia Policy wasn&#8217;t the only act of racial discrimination during this time.

The Stolen Generation
From early 1900s up until the &#8217;70s, policy was to remove Indigenous Australian children from their families in a move that could be argued as an arm of genocide. While K.Rudd&#8217;s parliamentary speech of apology was a formal step towards recognition of the Stolen Generations, Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander people still aren&#8217;t given much of a mention in the Australia Constitution (though fingers crossed this all kicks off soon).

Cronulla Riots
The Cronulla Riots on December 11, 2005, will go down as an act of international embarrassment for Australians, followed by retaliation riots in the following days. Five thousand bogans and co turned up to riot against &#8220;Middle Eastern grubs,&#8221; largely egged on by yet another media shit-stirrer Alan Jones, who&#8217;s families have probably been in Australia for just as long as all those white folk with Irish and English parents who claim to be so much more Aussie because of the colour of their skin.

Think things have changed in this sunburnt country? Nope. Australia is still considered unfriendly and racist according to the Mapping Social Cohesion Monash Report released in March this year. Still unable to wipe its shores clean, Cronulla is now synonymous with racism in Australia, conjuring those quintessentially Aussie images of Southern Cross tattoos and Chesty Bonds singlets.

Bolt&#8217;s 2009 column
The Federal Court found Andrew &#8216;Purveyor of Skin Colour Trends&#8217; Bolt&#8217;s articles &#8216;It&#8217;s So Hip To Be Black,&#8217; and &#8216;White Fellas In The Black,&#8217; breached the sections of the Racial Discrimination Act in 2011.

Fellow white, middle-aged male, Attorney-General Brandis, has come to his defence, proposing changes to the Racial Discrimination Act including section 18C, which was originally put in place following recommendations from the Royal Commission into Aboriginal Deaths in Custody, the Australian Law Reform Commission and the National Inquiry into Racist Violence in 1995. Yep, that&#8217;s three separate inquiries and commissions that suggested our anti-discrimination laws weren&#8217;t adequate.

But wait a second! One white, middle-aged male had his feels hurt. As much as I hate to give this man a breath of attention, the fact that one man can incite so much as the A-G and PM of this country coming to his defence because he got his feels hurt, only to repeal the sections that might &#8220;hurt the feelings of others&#8221; (logic: who needs it?) is a little bit of a cause for concern. 

Thank God for the Institute of Public Affairs&#8217; Simon Brehany who sums up this whole kerfuffle aptly in a media release saying, &#8220;the governments proposal goes 95 per cent of the way towards ensuring what happened to Andrew Bolt won&#8217;t happen again.&#8221;

Highly Commended
Bert Newton&#8217;s &#8216;boy&#8217; comment at the 1979 Logies ...


TheVine - Top Five Acts of Racial Discrimination in Australia - Life & pop culture, untangled


----------



## Jughead (Apr 7, 2014)

Was looking at the ethnic makeup of Australia. Looks like they don't really embrace multiethnicity. Odd though as Australia is a country that accepts immigrants. They have an immigration target for 2013/14 at 190,000.


----------



## bianco (Apr 8, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Was looking at the ethnic makeup of Australia. Looks like they don't really embrace multiethnicity. Odd though as Australia is a country that accepts immigrants. They have an immigration target for 2013/14 at 190,000.



Give it time.

Won't be long before Australia is an Asian/Indian nation, 'Shanghai-Mumbai" if you like.  
Moving around Sydney, 'all' I see are Asian, Indian, Middle Eastern etc people.
Most of the White people must be inside [incl in nursing homes].

*Nothing wrong with wanting to be a White-majority, Christian, Constitutional Monarchy nation. *


----------



## bianco (Apr 8, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> White Australians are not being shy about practicing their rights to be a bigot. People of color get harassed on public transportation, supermarket, job interviews and while conducting day to day essential transactions. It is not easy being a person of color in Australia.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Unlike Asia of course; 

http://www.singapolitics.sg/news/30...n-leaders-still-remember-white-trash-comment 

_*30 years later, Australian leaders still remember that "white trash" comment. *

Remarks made by Mr Lee Kuan Yew about Australia some three decades ago got an unexpected airing in the Australian Capital on Thursday at a luncheon for Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.

Both Australian PM Julia Gillard and opposition leader Tony Abbott cited remarks made by then PM Lee Kuan Yew in the 1970s that without economic reform, Australia risked becoming the &#8220;white trash of Asia&#8221;. _

___________________________
************************

Sure looks to me like it's easy being a person of colour in Australia today, with Asians, Indians, and other multiculturals seemingly having most of the good jobs, in the public service etc...and White people being shafted in employment by 'reverse, anti-White racism';

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34 [/ame]


----------

